# Anyone got Glide Rite?



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I am considering getting air suspension fitted on my new van when it arrives. 

Had a look at this system at the nec. 

Does anyone have it and what are your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## TOWtal (Feb 20, 2017)

Morning

Which version of GlideRite are you looking for?
What Motorhome have you ordered (with which chassis)?

Cheers

Will


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

TOWtal said:


> Morning
> 
> Which version of GlideRite are you looking for?
> What Motorhome have you ordered (with which chassis)?
> ...


We looked at both systems, rear only and full. The van is a hymer b668 and It will be on the alko chassis.

Our new van will have quite a long overhang and we are concerned about grounding on ferries etc. We also wanted a chassis fitted removal bike rack fitted so that is also a consideration with the air suspension.


----------



## TOWtal (Feb 20, 2017)

The full air system is amazing. I've fitted VB in the past but I do know the that GlideRite use an equally good product.
Some advice I'd give, is that the full air is sometimes an overkill. The rear air only system works well and stabilises the Motor home brilliantly, but it gives only a small amount of lift. 

Either/both systems will help with fitted bike rack (let us quote you on that) and give you that touch of height for the ferry.

Cheers

Will


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont know about the air suspension but I had Glide Rite fit a hydraulic level system and there customer service and after service are second to none


----------

